# Not using a run..



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

My husband is outside with my father building away a coop for our new pets. We decided having a coop that we could walk in was best for us so our 6-10 birds (depends on how good our straight run ratio is) will have a 4x8x8 coop. 

We plan on letting them free range all the time. We have state land on three sides of us and have a long driveway. I don't think they will do much except forage in our large Yard. Does anyone have fully free range chickens. Is a run necessary?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I have fully free range chickens in a back yard. They stay inside the fence. The fence is only 3 feet on one side.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Main advantage to a run that is also covered on top by screen, roof or whatever of that sort, is that it greatly lessens the odds of a predator getting them during the day. If they are completely free-ranged, it will happen. Chickens are a delicious treat to an over-head flying hawk or a nearby coyote. Yes, I have had coyotes come around during the day before in my area. Not a visitor I welcome so should one ever venture into the yard, it will meet eternity. Because my girls are our pets, we let them out to roam the yard when we are home and the dog is usually out with them. She always lets us know if something is a-miss.


----------

